# Don't use much but I lack patience



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't know how long I used tape around the micro-bits so they could be secured in my larger chucks before buying several small chucks.

Useful "must have" tool!


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

I agree that these chuck adapters are very useful. In my experience the versions branded as Dremel fail after not much use. I replaced mine 2-3 times before trying aftermarket versions like these. For me they have proved to be more reliable and less costly, still Asian in origin but mine have lasted longer. Those with 1/4" hex shafts allow you to use drills and flex shafts as well. YMMV

https://www.amazon.com/Pieces-Keyless-Shanks-Change-Adapter/dp/B084KMTT9P/ref=sxin_15_ac_d_mf_br?ac_md=1-0-TXVkZGVy-ac_d_mf_br_br&content-id=amzn1.sym.66ee1041-127b-4baf-8390-1a597387172e%3Aamzn1.sym.66ee1041-127b-4baf-8390-1a597387172e&crid=2UX43W20LL1PC&cv_ct_cx=drill+chuck+adapter&keywords=drill+chuck+adapter&pd_rd_i=B084KMTT9P&pd_rd_r=98f25af1-b3af-4de6-a124-bb14374bb2ba&pd_rd_w=Mi9Ar&pd_rd_wg=xi1bM&pf_rd_p=66ee1041-127b-4baf-8390-1a597387172e&pf_rd_r=RVPJGSM0RTR5BT5MX158&psc=1&qid=1661289161&sprefix=drill+chuck%2Caps%2C125&sr=1-1-4c1442dc-e644-4a05-a0d0-ff1b45d55b2f


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

first thing i did when i bought my cordless dremel was get a keyless chuck.


----------

